# Cleaning poop off your bird



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How many times do you guys have to do this if you have multiple birds? I know they do it on purpose. And it's always Jaid. I swear, I've had to clean that kid so many times, and he doesn't even like baths. I find Beaker enjoys doing it to him. Ugh, darn boys <_<


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've only ever had Hank step in it >.<
In that case I put her on one of her rope perches where it comes off pretty quickly
I know it sounds bad but its heck of a lot easier to clean it off the rope perch then fighting the little brat


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy and Tommy walk in their poop ALL THE TIME. And don't even notice it. Ziggy gets so pissed at me when I go to clean it off his foot.

Betsy hasn't done it yet. Maybe because she poops less frequently than Zig - she seems to have a slower system than Zig - she poops about every 20 minutes to his 10 minutes.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Bahaha, I just had to wash Tony's feet because he trudged into Candy's poo on the floor! Silly birds...


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I have to say, it doesn't happen that often!
Sometimes a silly bird sits just above a poor unsuspecting one and plopps a poo then looks like oops! did I do that?? and moves away :lol: 
I find that it's better let it dry off before trying to clean it. Then it's very easy and not messy at all.
It happened once to Yoghi when he wasn't preening anymore, and it was a nightmare to wash away, it took forever. At one point he bit me as to say Oi mom stop crying and get on with it! It worked


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason it's a main occurrence here. Beaker always has this weird look and he always has to wait for Jaid to come under him. He doesn't shy away from it either, he takes pride in it or something :lol: It can happen as frequently as once a week here. Don't tell Jaid, but he looks ridiculous when he's asking to be let out and trying to be cute with poop on his head. Little nutter


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry, but this got me laughing so hard :lol: 
It happens with my flock as well, they look ridiculous- but oh so funny


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Well how many times a week do they poop on you? He's just marking the members of his flock. (Evil grin)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They poop on me whenever they feel like it. I never care. I've had a bird poo on pretty much every part of me. Doesn't bother me in the least. I just feel bad for Jaid. Beaker has never been pooed on, just poor Jaidy boy, but luckily he's so happy he's oblivious


----------

